# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Do you want to see Astronauts exploring the Moon or Mars?

## Republicanguy

As the topic title states,

Who is interested in seeing this happen at all? 

Whether or not a company like SpaceX can deliver on personnel based missions over years and decades or a government contracted way as it is now.

Obviously myself, yes wholeheartedly.

----------


## jllundqu

Nasa already has planned missions.

Seeing as how I'm only 35 yrs old, I expect that in my lifetime, I will see humans living on the moon and walking on Mars.

----------


## presence

Private sector?  Sure.  

Public sector?  No.

----------


## osan

> Private sector?  Sure.  
> 
> Public sector?  No.


Ditto.

To hell with using money stolen from me to put some donk on mars.  Spend your own friggin' cash.

----------


## navy-vet

The advances in technology alone might save us.

----------


## roho76

Mars! I can't wait to witness people getting "Space Frenzy!!!" while floating through space on the tax payers dime. It's gonna happen. The moon isn't far enough but Mars is. That's a long time and then knowing you're first and you're gonna die out there. It's gonna be great. Lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> Private sector?  Sure.  
> 
> Public sector?  No.





> Ditto.
> 
> To hell with using money stolen from me to put some donk on mars.  Spend your own friggin' cash.


This ^^^

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I have nothing against exploring Mars but I don't feel as if I have a giant stake in the outcome so apart from some nice pics and some new technology I don't really see the point. I'd much rather see people on earth behaving a bit smarter before we spread ourselves to other planets.

----------


## Barrex

Private sector?  Sure.  

Public sector?  No.

----------


## TheTexan

Public sector? Sure.

Private sector? No.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Not particularly.  I'd much prefer to see Earth fixed first.

----------


## pcosmar

Governments have no interest in space beyond military advantage..

All the"exploration" is smokescreen and sales pitch.

The technology has been available for years..

But instead of doing it efficiently,,  they have use it for development of nuclear warhead delivery systems..

the SpaxeX model of launch was first used in the 1950s.. and it was abandoned and replaced with ballistic Missiles.

The first man in space was Chuck Yeager,, a test pilot..

----------


## TheTexan

The moon should belong to America, not some conglomerate controlled by private corporations...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Tough call. Go to the moon for the cheese or to Mars to visit the canals. Kinda like Amsterdam vs Venice.

----------


## dannno

> Tough call. Go to the moon for the cheese or to Mars to visit the canals. Kinda like Amsterdam vs Venice.


I would go to Amsterdam for the Cheese.

----------


## Republicanguy

As I stated, exploration is the purpose. NASA was founded for different reasons, but under the act to service humanity.

So far the poll seems positive. But there are many on here who clearly don't care about this. I typed a tweet to Barack's account the other day, yesterday here GMT. I don't think I'll get a reply, I don't think he personally cares about NASA. 

Yes there is the initiative to go to Mars in thirty years time, but going to the Moon the first time was less than ten years. People are juvenile and want quick results. 

Under the expensive Constellation program, the Ares rocket would of taken the CEV with Astronauts to orbit the moon around this year and preparations for a crew landing a few years later.

So an asteroid mission next decade is in the works with Astronauts in preliminary bouyancy training that took place last year.

The two Astronauts aboard the station are remaining a year onboard when they're mission began at the end of March.

https://youtu.be/9dGCkTnRNd4?t=6m33s

Mr Aldrin's rather longing echo for going beyond orbit. He expressed this at the Star Trek Anniversary almost twenty years back.

----------


## Republicanguy

The American senate voted down further funding for companies to launch personnel into orbit to the station. That was disappointing. It appears that was all that was voted down. So the Russian space agency will continue for the next several years, quite an expensive ride. The lower hhouse had agreed more money for it, much more than Oval Office. 

The preliminary research into a Martian orbit mission twenty years down the road is still on the table. As well as an Asteroid.

----------


## acptulsa

> The moon should belong to America, not some conglomerate controlled by private corporations...


But America _is_ some conglomerate controlled by private corporations.

I guess you didn't get the memo.

----------


## presence

http://thenextweb.com/shareables/201...ovie-in-space/

*PornHub launches ‘sexploration’ crowdfunding campaign to make a smutty movie in space*

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> http://thenextweb.com/shareables/201...ovie-in-space/
> 
> *PornHub launches ‘sexploration’ crowdfunding campaign to make a smutty movie in space*


Well if everyone who watches porn paid a dollar into that you'd have approximately 3 billion $. /s

----------


## erowe1

> The American senate voted down further funding for companies to launch personnel into orbit to the station. That was disappointing.


Why was that disappointing?

If you don't feel that the government is taking enough money away from you and giving it to those companies, you can just give your own money to them directly and cut out the middle man.

----------


## fisharmor

> http://thenextweb.com/shareables/201...ovie-in-space/
> 
> *PornHub launches ‘sexploration’ crowdfunding campaign to make a smutty movie in space*


$3.4 million?  I don't think they've thought this through.
Do we have documentation that anyone has actually had sex in zero-G before?  Like just normal sex, not porno sex.  Do they realize their actors aren't going to have the slightest idea what they're doing - that regular astronauts have to get a bunch of vomit comet flights just to be able to move around?
Are the women involved going to cut their hair short?
How is makeup going to be applied?
Do they realize that tripods are going to be useless?

----------


## presence

> $3.4 million?  I don't think they've thought this through.


Does their home state have the authority to dictate whether they wear condoms?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I suspect it could have been done already with only part of the money spent on war, spying, big brother government and nation-boondoggling in the past 14 years.

----------


## Christian Liberty

I voted "yes" though with the caveat that it must not be stolen money.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I suspect it could have been done already with only part of the money spent on war, spying, big brother government and nation-boondoggling in the past 14 years.


Obviously. 




> “The world is like a ride in an amusement park, and when you choose to go on it you think it's real because that's how powerful our minds are. The ride goes up and down, around and around, it has thrills and chills, and it's very brightly colored, and it's very loud, and it's fun for a while. Many people have been on the ride a long time, and they begin to wonder, "Hey, is this real, or is this just a ride?" And other people have remembered, and they come back to us and say, "Hey, don't worry; don't be afraid, ever, because this is just a ride." And we … kill those people. "Shut him up! I've got a lot invested in this ride, shut him up! Look at my furrows of worry, look at my big bank account, and my family. This has to be real." It's just a ride. But we always kill the good guys who try and tell us that, you ever notice that? And let the demons run amok … But it doesn't matter, because it's just a ride. And we can change it any time we want. It's only a choice. No effort, no work, no job, no savings of money. Just a simple choice, right now, between fear and love. The eyes of fear want you to put bigger locks on your doors, buy guns, close yourself off. The eyes of love instead see all of us as one.* Here's what we can do to change the world, right now, to a better ride. Take all that money we spend on weapons and defenses each year and instead spend it feeding and clothing and educating the poor of the world, which it would pay for many times over, not one human being excluded, and we could explore space, together, both inner and outer, forever, in peace.”*


 -Bill Hicks





It will probably never happen but I would sign up for it.

----------


## Acala

I think exploration of Mars would be fantastic!  Just keep government out of it.

----------


## 69360

Probably won't happen. 

I've always been mighty suspicious of the moon landings. 

To me it makes no sense that it was able to be done with 60's technology and nobody ever went back for over 40 years with all the  advancement we have made since. Either it never happened or there is something up there that is keeping us from going back. You can bounce a laser off things left there, so at least our spacecraft landed there, making #2 seem more possible.

So something is keeping people off the moon.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> To me it makes no sense that [going to the Moon] was able to be done with 60's technology and nobody ever went back for over 40 years with all the  advancement we have made since. Either it never happened or there is something up there that is keeping us from going back.


"We" haven't gone back to the Moon for the very simple fact that there is as yet no compelling economic reason for doing so.

The only reason "we" went in the first place was to beat the post-Sputnik Soviets to the publicity-stunt punch.

Once "we" had achieved "our" goal of international one-upmanship, the project was dropped by all concerned, as there was no longer any point to pursuing it any further.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I like Mars. 





Aside - NASA was never a civilian agency. People need to educate themselves.

Also - here... http://www.360cities.net/image/mars-...uriosity-night Works like Google Maps.

----------


## DisneyFan

Yes. We should be exploring the solar system and beyond.  We've have already done a lot more by now if our priorities weren't so screwed up.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

There be gold in those space rocks I tell you Goooollllddd!!

----------


## Working Poor

I think the inhabitants of the earth are in quarantine and unable to go to other planets so don't waste my tax dollars.

----------


## osan

> I would go to Amsterdam for the Cheese.


And all this time I thought it was the hashish.

----------


## navy-vet

I vote we transform the World by digging in and revealing the secrets of matter, so that we can develop matter replicators and end the pursuit of wealth for survival all together.

----------


## navy-vet

> And all this time I thought it was the hashish.


it was

----------


## I<3Liberty

While I think it would be really cool, I had to say no. My reason being is even if it's funded via the private sector, we have bigger fish to fry. As a donor, I would put my money go toward more pressing matters like alternative energy and medical research.

----------


## navy-vet

> While I think it would be really cool, I had to say no. My reason being is even if it's funded via the private sector, we have bigger fish to fry. As a donor, I would put my money go toward more pressing matters like alternative energy and medical research.


We need more resources, because they are stretching thin.

----------

